# Anti Missions Baptists



## Pergamum

Hello;

I am studying the Anti Missions Baptists and related groups like the Landmarker movement.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Idelette

Joshua said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably.
Click to expand...


----------



## ewenlin

Joshua said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably.
Click to expand...


----------



## Herald

Joshua said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably.
Click to expand...


Well, you were a big help.


----------



## Hungus

They are commonly referred to as "Strict" or "Gospel Standard Strict Baptist". Or as some of my friends and I call them "those stupid heretics who will be on fire for Jesus later since they aint now" (thats even a grammatically correct usage of aint)

What do you want to know? Also Landmarkers, with their "trail of blood" are not typically hypercalvinists.


----------



## Pergamum

Landmarkers are not the same as Gospel Mission Baptists, if you are talking about the Gospel Missions folks. There are some related traits, though.

I am also not focusing on the succesionism of these groups, but on their views on missions methodology, their repulsion towards boards or collective efforts in missions, and their reaction to Luther Rice as he tried to raise money for missions.


----------



## py3ak

Not all Landmarkers are opposed to missions - I knew one who was a missionary in a very difficult area of Oaxaca, and his commitment to missions was proved by the danger he and his family endured.


----------



## Pergamum

They are often in favor only of "Direct Missions" one missionary sent by one church as an agent out of that church. Any board, agency or fellowship or association sending out an individual is often frowned upon, due to fears of "usurping" the authority of the local church.


----------



## py3ak

That might have been the case with this fellow, I don't know. When your OP said "Anti Missions" I didn't realize that "Anti Missions" meant "anti mission _agencies_".


----------



## Hungus

Pergamum said:


> They are often in favor only of "Direct Missions" one missionary sent by one church as an agent out of that church. Any board, agency or fellowship or association sending out an individual is often frowned upon, due to fears of "usurping" the authority of the local church.



I can see how one would see that, but that is like a dispensationalist calling a covenant theologian "replacement". It has more to do with closed communion its associated membership than usurping some local church. In the view of the landmarker there is no reason for missions where there is a local church, at least a local legitimate (read landmark) church.


----------



## yeutter

Primitive Baptists and Old Regular Baptists tend to oppose mission boards and the sending of missionaries by Baptist associations. They are very similar to the Gospel Standard Strict and Particular Baptists in that respect.
Here are some web sites that may help.
The Primitive Baptist Page
Primitive Baptist Web Station
http://www.carthage.lib.il.us/community/churches/primbap/pbl.html


----------



## Hungus

yeutter said:


> Primitive Baptists and Old Regular Baptists tend to oppose mission boards and the sending of missionaries by Baptist associations. They are very similar to the Gospel Standard Strict and Particular Baptists in that respect.



I misread Gospel Standard Strict and Particular Baptists as being two groups: "Gospel Standard Strict" and "Particular" Baptists.  I am posting my mistake in case anyone else is as dumb as I am right now.


----------



## yeutter

Hungus said:


> I misread Gospel Standard Strict and Particular Baptists as being two groups: "Gospel Standard Strict" and "Particular" Baptists.  I am posting my mistake in case anyone else is as dumb as I am right now.


Some of our English brothers can set us straight on this but my understanding is that not all Particular Baptists are Strict Baptists and not all Strict Baptists are Gospel Standard Baptists. Thus Gospel Standard is a subset of Strict Baptists and Strict Baptists is a subset of Particular Baptists.


----------



## Hungus

Particular Baptists is a term that should be used to differentiate the group from General Baptists. The General/Particular refers to the groups view on atonement.

HOWEVER there is a group called "strict and particular" who are hyper calvinists. Particular Baptists reject the "strict", "strict and particular" and "Gospel Standard Strict" from membership as the Particular Baptists are Calvinists and the other 3 are hyperC.

Only if you use the broadest definitions can you say that GSS, S & P AND S are part of particular Baptistry. Particular Baptists today are known as Reformed Baptists.


----------



## Pergamum

Joshua said:


> And the help just keeps on comin', Pergalicious!



It's like the Josh Hicks running commentary on this thread.

If the help keeps on coming, I would LOVE a concise summary of anti-missions baptists and their key doctrines and reasons for holding to such. And how calvy baptists now are influenced by them. And also the good and the bad points that this group advocated.


----------



## Pergamum

I am trying to figure out where the Black Rock address fits in:

Black Rock Address


----------



## Mayflower

I hath a 7 volume work by Gilbert Beebe, but after 150 pages in his first volume i became so tired and sick of his anti-missions comments that i sold my set because i considerd it heresy. Landmarkers are not against spreading the gospel by diong missions work, they are against missions boards...etc.


----------



## Pergamum

Ralph, that sort of thing is what I am looking for. I am trying to understand these sentiments.


----------



## yeutter

I wonder if Elder Lasserre Bradley, Jr. could be of some help to you. Elder Bradley is pastor of the Cincinnati Primitive Baptist Church. 
Cincinnati Primitive Baptist Church
I suggest him as a resource because he was a Missionary Baptist before he came over to the Primitive Baptist Church. He is not hardline enough to please some Primitive Baptists. His radio broadcast is the Baptist Bible Hour. 
Baptist Bible Hour 

As an oddity let me also point you to a Primitive Baptist Website from the Philippines mission field.
http://www.whiteuntoharvest.org


----------



## Pergamum

yeutter said:


> I wonder if Elder Lasserre Bradley, Jr. could be of some help to you. Elder Bradley is pastor of the Cincinnati Primitive Baptist Church.
> Cincinnati Primitive Baptist Church
> I suggest him as a resource because he was a Missionary Baptist before he came over to the Primitive Baptist Church. He is not hardline enough to please some Primitive Baptists. His radio broadcast is the Baptist Bible Hour.
> Baptist Bible Hour
> 
> As an oddity let me also poit you to a Primitive Baptist Website from the Philippines mission field.
> http://www.whiteuntoharvest.org



Thanks. One of the writers of this website seems to sum up his position here:



> Some have viewed the Philippine work as a challenge to the historic Primitive Baptist position against missionism. It seems to me that it should be viewed as a vindication of that position. The fact that so much has been accomplished there without a mission society, and by a body so small as the Primitive Baptists, and with so few resources, definitely says something about this issue.
> 
> It shows that the foreign evangelist is merely a match in the hand of the Holy Spirit. The fuel for the fire is dispersed in the regenerate hearts of the hearers. The fire builds exponentially as one heart ignites another (Rom 1:17). In the resulting blaze, the significance of the match must decrease, and it becomes increasingly evident that Christ and the Holy Spirit are the power behind it all. The supposition that a manmade institution is necessary for all of this, and that the church and its ministry are insufficient to the task, not only shows disregard for the New Testament pattern, but also reveals a misunderstanding of how the Holy Spirit works and the degree to which He works. It supposes that the foreign evangelist must supply both the fuel and the match, and thereby gives an exaggerated sense of his importance.




I like his match analogy.

However, missionaries who are part of other mission boards have done a GREAT deal of work in the Philippines. And the contributions of these dwarf the comparatively meager contributions of the Primitive Baptists.

Also, these other mission boards, I am sure, do not suppose themselves to provide both the "fuel" and the "match" as this writer quoted supposes. I know several 5 pointers in the Philippines. This writer seems to have an Elijah Complex, as if only his small group is doing things right.


----------



## rbcbob

Joshua said:


> See? I told ya _probably_.



Ever and always a step ahead of us!


----------



## A.J.

Pergamum said:


> Hello;
> 
> I am studying the Anti Missions Baptists and related groups like the Landmarker movement.
> 
> Can anyone help?



Here is a helpful critique of the Landmark view of the church and baptist history: 

http://www.dbts.edu/pdf/macp/2007/Priest, Are Baptists Protestants.pdf

-----Added 8/11/2009 at 01:36:32 EST-----

Pergamum, 

You might also want to visit this: Bryan Station Home

It's a website of a Landmark baptist church in Kentucky. It has planted lots of Landmark churches in many countries including the Philippines. Apparently, they also don't have mission societies and the like.


----------

